# TV Remote Controls



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

Do tv remote controls have things in them that "go bad"? I'm wondering because a couple of remotes I have which are 7 years old and older, even with a new battery, they just dont work right anymore. some buttons don't work and I have to get right up on the tv for it to change. I'm not sure what is inside a remote...something that transmits the signal out to the tv?? Do they wear out? I never knew a remote to fail. I thought as long as you keep a new battery in it then it will be good to go.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

TV remotes normally have a infrared LED diode in them.. LED's last a long time, but like a light bulb, they will eventually die..


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Sometimes the carbonized contact pads on remotes will become clogged with dust and debris. This will also cause you problems.


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

So is it worth trying to fix it? I'd guess not...Remotes are kinda cheap... I'm not even sure if they were designed to be serviced.


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, well... they didn't always use to be so cheap. You can disassemble the remote and clean the rubber keypad and the board with some rubbing alcohol. However, if the remote is totally dead, it's probably not the keypad causing the problem.


----------



## bazzup (Apr 21, 2002)

i agree you have nothing to lose by taking it apart and cleaning it never know it might just be clogged


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you want to check that the remote's IR LED is working, view the remote in operation using the display on a video camera or digital camera LCD display, you will then be able to "see" the IR LED flickering.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

ANd the lifetime of the LED will be at least 100,000 hours usually, so thats tyhe lifetime of several people if you factor in how long the buttons are depressed. They can "fail", but its not a lifetime issue where they blow like a bulb.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

My suggestion is to buy one of these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16880100710

Its a universal remote that has the codes for your equipment on their web. All you do is go on their website and spend about 10 minutes inputing the makes and models of your components and then download that to the remote from your computer and the remote controls all your components--you can put all the others in a drawer and forget about them.


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

Remotes? Damn you people are lazy. Just do what I do and yell at the wife to get up and change the channel.


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

Other than sticky food products in the keys, jamming them, I have found that cracked traces on the circuit boards are the biggest single cause of remote failure.

Get a strong light and disassemble the remote. Go over every inch of every trace by eye, looking carefully for any evidence of a fracture. If you find one, take a razor knife, scrape off the green coating on the trace on both sides of the crack, heat up the ol' soldering iron (electronic solder only, please, and use a small iron), and bridge the crack with a blob of solder.

I have fixed several of them that way over the years.


----------



## vtel57 (Jul 12, 2004)

gbrumb said:


> Remotes? Damn you people are lazy. Just do what I do and yell at the wife to get up and change the channel.


D*mn! I don't have a wife, and the cats don't seem to listen when I try that.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

jiml8 said:


> Other than sticky food products in the keys, jamming them, I have found that cracked traces on the circuit boards are the biggest single cause of remote failure.
> 
> Get a strong light and disassemble the remote. Go over every inch of every trace by eye, looking carefully for any evidence of a fracture. If you find one, take a razor knife, scrape off the green coating on the trace on both sides of the crack, heat up the ol' soldering iron (electronic solder only, please, and use a small iron), and bridge the crack with a blob of solder.
> 
> I have fixed several of them that way over the years.


Before going to all that trouble, you can buy cheapo One for All Remotes for $9.99:

http://www.bizrate.com/marketplace/...index__cat_id--11800000,prod_id--7587314.html

Not only do you have a new remote, but you get rid of 4 of them. The only thing with these cheap brands is you have to make sure it has a code that matches your component.


----------



## jackrabbit (Jul 23, 2003)

Maybe your cat is deaf?


----------



## BML (Nov 25, 2001)

I may end up getting a new one....with my luck I'd break mine. Heck, there aren't even any screws to open it. Just two halves of plastic to pull apart.....


----------



## jptrsn (Jan 29, 2006)

Before you buy yourself another remote, check out the ones you already have. Some of them may be programmable, and you might be able to save yourself some hassle and $$$.

On my sony equipment, my amplifier remote will control the amp, DVD, VCR, Sat/Cable box, TV, etc. All you need to do is find the codes on the company's website.

Alternatively, if you have satellite/digital cable, your remote should be capable of controlling other components. I reprogrammed my ExpressVu remote after buying a new television, and it only took me about 10 minutes to find the codes from EchoStar.

Just a tip: if you're looking for codes, start by looking for the company's website. Even though I bought satellite television through Bell, I had to go to EchoStar's website (as they manufactured the remote) to find the codes. Take a look at the back or inside of your remote to find the manufacturer.


----------

